# probleme écran ipad



## marieaioli (21 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour, 

Première fois que je poste ici car je goûte à peine aux joies de Apple...
J'ai eu il y a 12 jours la magnifique surprise pour mon anniversaire de recevoir de la part de tous mes amis un ipad 2.
Tout fonctionnait parfaitement jusqu'à il y a deux jours...plusieurs fois, et de manière totalement aléatoire, des lignes de pixels apparaissent assez épaisses, de différentes couleurs, clignotent, s'en vont, reviennent...
Je me suis donc dirigée vers le SAV de la FNAC où l'ipad a été acheté et là le monsieur m'a dit qu'il ne pouvait pas procéder à un échange du produit (pourtant acheté il y a moins de 15 jours) car il doit constater la panne...je me demande maintenant si un technicien va vraiment passer son temps sur mon ipad pour voir ses bandes apparaître puis disparaître en quelques secondes...?? Cela me semble peine perdue si la personne ne s'en sert pas pendant au moins deux heures d'affilée, et j'ai peur qu'ils me disent qu 'il n'a aucun problème et qu'ils me le rendent ainsi... ça me ferait mal au coeur de ramener un ipad chez moi sachant qu'il a un probleme...
D'apres vous que puis je faire? Comment me retourner dans le cas ou la fnac ne veut pas proceder à l'échange? Merci pour vos réponses ou conseils
Marie


----------

